# What's the difference between a normal Rubik's Cube and a 25th Anniversary cube?



## CuberDude (Jul 21, 2009)

I've seen some people using a Rubik's 25th Anniversay cube as their main speedcube. (like Thrawst).
I'm pretty interested in that cube because some people said that it's better than the regular ones. But what are the differences? I know it has silver stickers instead of white and has a special logo on it.


----------



## janelle (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7144
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1786

Look through these. I personally have one and it's awesome. It turns pretty fast and looks cool. But the stickers wore off :c Oh well. But compared to other store bought cubes this one is good. I haven't had a DIY cube yet so I can't really tell you if it's better. But I'm not really sure you can get them in stores anymore, but I might be wrong.


----------



## d_sprink (Aug 10, 2009)

One word: Quality.

Mine had white stickers, but it's my main speedcube (textured tiles now) and I wouldn't trade it for anything else. It's just better quality. Turns really smoothly, never pops (maybe 5 times in the last 4 years)... what more could you ask for?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 10, 2009)

Exactly what D sprink said =D 

I'm pretty sure it also comes with a silver side too.


----------



## Ton (Aug 10, 2009)

CuberDude said:


> I've seen some people using a Rubik's 25th Anniversay cube as their main speedcube. (like Thrawst).
> I'm pretty interested in that cube because some people said that it's better than the regular ones. But what are the differences? I know it has silver stickers instead of white and has a special logo on it.



The 25th Anniversay cube is the same as any cube in the hexagon Packing , which using a different mold. They cubes in hexagon are better for speedcubing as before. The silver sticker cube insteqad of white is the Wallmarkt cube or the one from Disney. The Rubik in the hexagon packing has white stickers, with logo


----------



## how-to-solve-a-rubix (Aug 11, 2009)

well it`s mucg faster to scramble.
but personally i think they made this addition just to promote the cubes and not because there is something new to it


----------



## Me (Aug 11, 2009)

how-to-solve-a-rubix said:


> well it`s much faster to scramble.
> but personally i think they made this addition just to promote the cubes and not because there is something new to it



I agree, I feel that there really is no great difference between the cubes except perhaps a slightly different manufacturing process that enables the cubes to be faster out of the box. Mine is so worn down at this point that I can't really examine it to find differences.


----------

